# Astus Character Profile



## Astus (Apr 1, 2016)

A nice little character reference for Astus C:



*Background/Personality* : He first appeared as a character in a story i wrote called "A Fox Tail" as an antagonist to the main character, his brother, Lucifer. Essentially his mother fell in love with a man named Xavier, who was a long line of individuals who had a gift to easily access their soul energy (very similar to the powers of the characters in hunter x hunter). After Astus was born, Xavier had a bit of a crisis and left Astus almost right after he was born. Not having a father around or mentioned made Astus look up to and follow his mother, who was constantly moving around and saddened by the loss of her husband. Astus copied her kind spirit (which later turned to hate for others), her cunning, and many of sort of feminine traits; because she was the only thing he had. They moved around a lot before his mother found another lover with whom she had another child, Lucifer who became Astus's brother when Astus was around 5. Astus grew up with an intellect higher than that of his peers and later the elders, which threw him into an existential depression which eventually ended with him taking his own life after a few terrible things happened. 


In another more common side of the story, his mother leaves Astus up for adoption at the age of 1, not being able to take care of him on her own. this is the more common story I use to describe his origins.


*World/Character Setting* : The world he originally came from was only populated with Kitsune, it's social hierarchy determined by the amount of tails an individual had; the more knowledge a person has, as well as their life choices and events, the more tails they would obtain. Generally varied climates over a very similar world to earth; other animals do exist by are not intelligent like the Kitsune; the world itself a metaphor for our human world. 


*Character As My Fursona* : As my fursona, I've changed Astus's personality to match more of mine, as well as keep him at a younger age. Depending on role play scenarios Astus is an adult, in which his personality is much more relaxed and playful rather than strict and sly. He really changes in relation to my interests by the old character always stays the same


*Other *: As you may notice, Astus wears a collar with a bell; this is because Astus was told at a young age when he thought that "zombies" were out to get him that it would keep them away. He also takes place in another story with his "furry brother" Kodi; which goes into child psychology, political corruption, media corruption, and the faults of our society.



*Character References*


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 2, 2016)

Gonna be honest with you man,
You missed a big opportunity here.
Don't get me wrong it a good bio but, It feels like it's being sad
for the sake to being sad leaving a lot of loose ends.

I mean look Carl's story from Blazblue


Spoiler: Carl's Story in a Coconut Shell



He had a pretty decent life, Having a pretty o.k nuclear family thing going on in his younger years.





|
|
|
The all of a sudden his father puts his plan into effect making both his mother and sister he looked up too into pretty much killing machines







And not only after something as traumatic as that he then finds out just about everyone he knew had a stack in this happening.
|
|
|
|
Now about a year or two later somehow having the luck of having his transformed sister by his side he becomes a Vigilante (which in that world is pretty much a bounty hunter) and Looking for both a way to "Heal" His sister and for his father (who has his transformed mother) so he could exact his revenge.

Through out this journey Carl still holds onto a prejudice against Adults seeing what they keeped from in the past. Convincing himself that every one he meet was keeping something from him.





|
|
|
|
At this point, the kid is a walking Soap box factory which happen to attract the attention of a local ninja "Bang" Who can relate to him since he's had a similar. After a battle or two Bang decides to have Carl as his apprentice and after a while some more then helpful advice and someone as supportive as bang; Carl was able to open back up to people and able to see the litter sides of things






knowing that whatever would happen he'd have people to help him out!





|
|
|
Give all of the things he's been through, Battles He's fought and so on
He was able to fight his father without a second though!







It uses everything used in it leaving little to no loose ends

For your story (Not to speak about about it)
What about the soul energy? Does he inherent any of that ability from his father, If so why is that important?
Does he get into battles? If he does what's his motivation to fight?
If he was exceedingly intelligent was he treated like a prodigy, if not why not? etc

Just feels like you could have done soooo much better then "he kills himself" given the story set-up,
His story could have been set in the real world so why add fantasy if your not going to use.

Like asking for a Sunday and only eating the cherry on top imo.

-Sidenote-
Been emoticon free for this whole spiel
(/^▽^)/ Woo!


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 2, 2016)

Astus is cool. That's quite an interesting backstory too.


----------



## Astus (Apr 2, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Gonna be honest with you man,
> You missed a big opportunity here.
> Don't get me wrong it a good bio but, It feels like it's being sad
> for the sake to being sad leaving a lot of loose ends.
> ...



Yeah I know exactly what you mean, the story itself was a bit complicated, given that and the fact if I ever had the time to fix it up again (considering I lost the final copy and was only left with a first draft >~<) I was going to redo it. In the story he never uses his actual powers because he doesn't know he has any, his death came after a troubling realization; being the sort of protigy son, and always being with his mom, seeing her with another man and having another child being taken care of instead of him made him angry, and moreover since Lucifer was not as intelligent as himself he had a slower development time which made Astus mad that he was not given attention for his intelligence and prowess... seeing as his mother moved on from Xavier and with it Astus. After contemplating about it for quite a long time Astus began to start to think in Darwinian terms for life, trying to better the species through crude logic, kill the weak and let the strong reproduce and strengthen the species genome. Seeing as his mom gave birth to someone who developed slowly, she should be the first to die; which he unknowingly use his soul power to push his mother's soul energy out of her body and kill her. His step father then killed himself after his one true love was killed, leaving Astus to go after Lucifer who escaped. After searching for years he later regretted his mistakes, and found no way to atone for them but his own death. Quite simply

There was another time line I was thinking about where Astus never did realize what he was doing was wrong and kept killing, soon realizing his power and abused it. that is when he met his biological father who killed him without a second thought, after telling him he and his mother we're the only thing in his life that mattered... a rather tragic story l


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 2, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah I know exactly what you mean, the story itself was a bit complicated, given that and the fact if I ever had the time to fix it up again (considering I lost the final copy and was only left with a first draft >~<) I was going to redo it. In the story he never uses his actual powers because he doesn't know he has any, his death came after a troubling realization; being the sort of protigy son, and always being with his mom, seeing her with another man and having another child being taken care of instead of him made him angry, and moreover since Lucifer was not as intelligent as himself he had a slower development time which made Astus mad that he was not given attention for his intelligence and prowess... seeing as his mother moved on from Xavier and with it Astus. After contemplating about it for quite a long time Astus began to start to think in Darwinian terms for life, trying to better the species through crude logic, kill the weak and let the strong reproduce and strengthen the species genome. Seeing as his mom gave birth to someone who developed slowly, she should be the first to die; which he unknowingly use his soul power to push his mother's soul energy out of her body and kill her. His step father then killed himself after his one true love was killed, leaving Astus to go after Lucifer who escaped. After searching for years he later regretted his mistakes, and found no way to atone for them but his own death. Quite simply
> 
> There was another time line I was thinking about where Astus never did realize what he was doing was wrong and kept killing, soon realizing his power and abused it. that is when he met his biological father who killed him without a second thought, after telling him he and his mother we're the only thing in his life that mattered... a rather tragic story l


Damn... I'd read that. 

It'd make a good webcomic.


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 2, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> Yeah I know exactly what you mean, the story itself was a bit complicated, given that and the fact if I ever had the time to fix it up again (considering I lost the final copy and was only left with a first draft >~<) I was going to redo it. In the story he never uses his actual powers because he doesn't know he has any, his death came after a troubling realization; being the sort of protigy son, and always being with his mom, seeing her with another man and having another child being taken care of instead of him made him angry, and moreover since Lucifer was not as intelligent as himself he had a slower development time which made Astus mad that he was not given attention for his intelligence and prowess... seeing as his mother moved on from Xavier and with it Astus. After contemplating about it for quite a long time Astus began to start to think in Darwinian terms for life, trying to better the species through crude logic, kill the weak and let the strong reproduce and strengthen the species genome. Seeing as his mom gave birth to someone who developed slowly, she should be the first to die; which he unknowingly use his soul power to push his mother's soul energy out of her body and kill her. His step father then killed himself after his one true love was killed, leaving Astus to go after Lucifer who escaped. After searching for years he later regretted his mistakes, and found no way to atone for them but his own death.



Now that's way better, It takes better use of this genre given =)
Though I'd say go a bit farther down the rabbit hole and see where this set would take you since it is fantasy your talking about.
Like:



Spoiler: For Power



Think Ganta from Deadman Wounderland:





He has the power to control his blood and use it as a weapon. Instead of leaving that as it is they expand on the idea. Not only can he use it as a weapon but also as: A shield, Armor and Super gun. They also expand on the idea of other people having the same power but with diffrent ability and taking on other of there kind.

Do other people in the world have the same power?
Does Lucifer have the same SC (Soul Control) as Astus? If so do they eventually have have a battle against each other?
One fighting to get rid of the weak leak and the other fighting for revenge for what he did to his father and mother?

Resembling something like this




|
|
|
How did he awaken to these powers?
I know he did it to his mother but, what was the process of it?
Did his eyes just start glowing and he was able to do it perfectly without any formal practice do to  just pure instinct?
Did he read up how to do it, Researching and founding out then and there that it was a thing and if anyone could do it I was him due to his heritage? Something closer to Mr Blood Weapon up there where a sudden burst of emotion caused the power to spring forth talking form?






How/When the character summons there power is really important
because with all due respect just saying they do just comes off as really stale.

(I watch too much anime lol ~ u ~)






Astusthefox said:


> There was another time line I was thinking about where Astus never did realize what he was doing was wrong and kept killing, soon realizing his power and abused it. that is when he met his biological father who killed him without a second thought, after telling him he and his mother we're the only thing in his life that matteredl



Now that a great ending that kicks the crud out of the last one, =)
Though like I said up there I could be expanded on with the powers and abilities it could have.
It would stand to reason that his father would have better use over it and be able to use skills He's probably never seen before or at the least his ability but about 10 times better. Sorta like Vlad Plasmius from Danny Phantom






Instead of saying that he ended the battle right there you could put into scale just how big of a gap there is in power level ╹◡╹)


----------



## Astus (Apr 2, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Now that's way better, It takes better use of this genre given =)
> Though I'd say go a bit farther down the rabbit hole and see where this set would take you since it is fantasy your talking about.
> Like:
> 
> ...


If you've ever seen hunter x hunter, the power is very similar to that, but even more limited in a sense since they drive all of their power from their actual life energy/soul energy. 

In terms of power difference, Astus's father has a very good understanding of the actual limits and restrictions of the power he has, and Astus well figured it out on his own so there is no way for him to really know what he is doing. 

In terms of the actual power itself, it is really limited and a waste to use a lot of the it on normal people. The premise is that every person has two main flows of energy in their body, their physical energy used for their bodily functions and their soul energy, the thing that keeps their spirit and emotions alive. The idea in the world that when the physical energy runs out there is no longer a connection with the soul energy and it becomes weak and leaves it's vessel, where it goes is unknown. 

The most efficient way for someone who knows how to use this energy to deal with another is by using their energy to physically break the connection between soul and body (What Astus did to his mother) which sends the soul out and effectively kills the individual. However when there is a time it is possible to convert soul energy into other forms of energy, like heat, force, or even as an energy barrier against other attacks. Xavier for example would use his soul energy to vibrate the molecules of an object so fast that they would combust, as well if there were the right circumstances he could technically light the air on fire. His true power however really lies in his true emotion, the hole he felt from leaving his family, which when he has enough soul energy (I'll describe below how that works) can literally summon a black hole to literally destroy whatever it is in his way


There is a sense of equilvancy in the amount of energy used and the action preformed, vibrating molecules takes a lot less energy than making a black hole. The way to improve the amount of soul energy one has is to better know themselves, through mediation or other means. Strong emotion also brings up strong power, though generally selfish feelings for power do not make the user more powerful, as they are a corruption on the purity of the soul. Given that Xavier gave up his only loves in life, his son and wife, in order to protect their world, his power amount off the bat is pretty high. However it is really the training he recieved that helped him gain more power, because there is a way to steal other people's life force to use for your own; somthing taboo but sometimes necessary; especially if Xavier needs to make a black hole or the like... a feat which would take the energy of about 1000 souls to preform

That's really the power in a nutshell 





Endless/Nameless said:


> Damn... I'd read that.
> 
> It'd make a good webcomic.


If I could I would, but alas I do not have the time/skill and I don't even have all the versions I've made of the story as it got lost with my HDD a while back


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 2, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> If I could I would, but alas I do not have the time/skill and I don't even have all the versions I've made of the story as it got lost with my HDD a while back


Something for the future maybe then!!


----------



## Astus (Apr 2, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Something for the future maybe then!!


We'll see... hopefully yes C:


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 3, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> If you've ever seen hunter x hunter, the power is very similar to that, but even more limited in a sense since they drive all of their power from their actual life energy/soul energy.
> 
> In terms of power difference, Astus's father has a very good understanding of the actual limits and restrictions of the power he has, and Astus well figured it out on his own so there is no way for him to really know what he is doing.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I should really get around to watching that (Eventually ﾍ(=￣∇￣)ﾉ)
Sounds pretty solid as worlds goes. Though I've said it a googillion times and I'll say it a googillion and 1 times.
If your going Fantasy then go all the way, The skies the limit =)


----------

